

Delete Records With Effect Using jQuery And PHP - jooria
http://www.jooria.com/Tutorials/Website-Programming-16/Delete-Records-With-Effect-Using-jQuery-And-PHP-152/index.html

======
ehost
can i chaange it to function?

